# Friends NGD: Ibanez Content. Anyone know what it is?



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 28, 2012)

My friend picked up this Ibby bass today for $950. He says it's a Made in USA custom. He sent me this picture of it.







Anyone know more about it?


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 28, 2012)

EDIT: I'm an idiot, the Musicians Friend link I posted isn't it.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 28, 2012)

If its anything like ibanez's guitar side then it isn't a usa custom guitar, unless it has a serial starting with LA on the back of the head stock. If it says custom made on the inlay then it is likely just a guitar that was made in japan in the early to mid 90s and assembled in USA by H&S. They added custom made inlays to the Ibanez S series during that time. 

Keeping in mind that if its the same as the guitar side then he likely just paid alot for a made in japan bass. It'll likely have a serial starting with F denoting fujigen, which is ibanez's japan location for making guitars.


----------



## darren (Sep 28, 2012)

That's probably a "Custom Made" plaque at the 24th fret, which was a fairly common (and stupid) thing Ibanez did on a lot of their mid- to higher-end production models in the mid-90s.

The bolt-on neck and oiled mahogany body have me believing it's a SR506.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help gentlemen, I'll get the serial number as soon as I can.


----------



## Divinehippie (Sep 29, 2012)

darren said:


> That's probably a "Custom Made" plaque at the 24th fret, which was a fairly common (and stupid) thing Ibanez did on a lot of their mid- to higher-end production models in the mid-90s.
> 
> The bolt-on neck and oiled mahogany body have me believing it's a SR506.


 
beat me to it, that wa going to be my guess based (lol punny) off the pic. so i guess that's 2 votes sr506 xD


----------



## punisher911 (Sep 29, 2012)

But the Sr500s have a "redder" color to the wood, Bartolini pickups, and 3 eq knobs. Not 2 dual stack knobs. Unless much older models looked like this one, then I could be wrong.


----------



## Swyse (Sep 29, 2012)

98 sr1016 maybe?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 29, 2012)

sexy bass sexy bass sexy bass sexy bass


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 29, 2012)

Serial number: F9700537

So it's MIJ


----------



## Swyse (Sep 29, 2012)

Serial puts it at a 1997. this is a page of the 1997 catalog for basses.
http://www.ibanez.co.jp/anniversary/225/17.jpg
(Didn't embed it because its gigantic.)


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Sep 29, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Serial puts it at a 1997. this is a page of the 1997 catalog for basses.
> http://www.ibanez.co.jp/anniversary/225/17.jpg
> (Didn't embed it because its gigantic.)



Thanks for that! Pretty certain it's the SR1016SOL, as you said in an earlier post.


----------



## iron blast (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't feel this bass is worth as much as your friend payed sadly. Japaneses made or not $500 seems a more appropriate price point Imho.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Oct 1, 2012)

Looks like my SR500, probably sounds better, but I dunno about that price...


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Oct 1, 2012)

iron blast said:


> I don't feel this bass is worth as much as your friend payed sadly. Japaneses made or not $500 seems a more appropriate price point Imho.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking. One on eBay went for $450.


----------

